# Insulators



## dry (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi,
 Know anything about these?
 One No40 Hemingray, green 
 The other Whitall Tatum Co. No21 made U.S.A.
 Thanks,
 Dry


----------



## Bixel (Jun 20, 2005)

ah insulators, my specialty! Well both of those are pretty common pieces and both list in the price guide for less then a dollar. Still are nice to sit in a window!


----------



## dry (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks,
 I appreciate you're response
 I have another one I will take picture of later, brown marble colored.
 Thanks again for your fast and knowledgeable response!
 This is a wonderful forum.
 Dry


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 21, 2005)

i agree with you insulator those are pretty common 

 and they do look good in the window i am also a insulator collector


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 21, 2005)

Speaking of insulators.... I was in an antique/junk shop and came across a purple insulator. I noticed it was all cracked and chipped. Well the owner of the store happened to walk over and said that it was, "struck by lightning," and that , "makes them more valueable." It looked to me like he threw it at the cement a few times but hey what do I know? Anyway the guy wanted $8.00 for it and I wasn't about to shell out eight bucks for something I knew nothing about. I remember it had a name on it but I forget what. [8|] Do you think I should have bought it?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 22, 2005)

Do you know if it was stain because ifit was stain then its worthless know if it was a h.g.co petticoat in purple you should of bought it because there worth alot of money


----------



## Bixel (Jun 22, 2005)

there are many insulators, that when purple, are valuable!. Most likely, it is stained, and has been "crackle glassed". I have never heard of a insulator haveing many crakcs in it from lightning. I have a bunch that have been hit and they have what we call "flashover". It is a spot, normally around the bottom of the insulator that will have a rought spot, that may be burnt. I have never seen one full of cracks from lightning. Just my opinion, but I think it is a fake.


----------



## Bixel (Jun 22, 2005)

forgot to mention, getting struck by lightning, DOES NOT make them more valuable! It takes away from the value alot.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 22, 2005)

ya man i though that was kinda funny gettign hit by lighting 

 hey insulators you a member of nia?


----------

